# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Flaubert dhe letrat e dashurisë

## Xhuxhumaku

*Flaubert dhe letrat e dashurisë*  _Elisa Schlesinger_  G ustave Flaubert lindi në Rouen, më 12 dhjetor të vitit 1821. Babai i tij ishte drejtuesi i hotel Dien de Rouen , ku është rritur edhe shkrimtari. Tre vjet më pas, familja e Flaubert-it gëzohet nga lindja e një vajze me emrin Karolinë. Në vitin 1832 ai hyn në kolegjin mbretëror. Në 1836 takohet me gruan e tij, Elisën, për të cilën ai ushqen një dashuri të pashpresë. Mes viteve 1837 dhe 1839, kur është ende në lice, ai boton tekste të ndryshme dhe bashkëpunon me revistën Colibri. Në vitin 1841 Flaubert regjistrohet në fakultetin e drejtësisë në Paris dhe ndërkohë shkruan. Në 1843 ai shkruan versionin e parë të asaj që më pas do të bëhet Zonja Bovari. Në këtë vit Flaubert ngel në provime dhe një vit më pas, gjatë një udhëtimi, pëson një krize apopleksie. Në këto kushte vendos të heqë dorë nga studimet dhe të qëndrojë në një provincë të Rouen-it. Në vitin 1846 ai takohet me Louise Collet, e cila bëhet e dashura e tij dhe më pas edhe frymëzuesja. 
Në vitin 1852 ai debuton me romanin e tij Zonja Bovari, të cilin e përfundon pas katër vjetësh e gjysmë. Për Flaubert-in të shkruarit e një romani është një proces i gjatë. Ai i përkiste lëvizjes realiste, ai dokumenton shumë për subjektet e tij dhe e shkruan në mënyrë shumë të kujdeshme veprën e vet. 
Më pas vjen edhe suksesi i tij me Salambon. Në vitin 1864 deri në 1869, ai shkruan dhe pjesën e dytë të Edukimit të ndjenjave, me të cilën kritikët u tallën. Por më pas Flaubert do të përballet me probleme financiare, që shoqërohen edhe nga një dëshpërim fizik e moral. Në vitin 1880 ai shuhet, duke lënë përgjysmë romanin Bouvard e Pecuchet
Ka lindur më 23 shtator 1810. Elisa Foucault martohet sapo del nga kuvendi, në moshën 19-vjeçare, me leitnantin Judee, i cili në rrethana pak të qarta niset për në Afrikë. Kthehet në Francë në vitin 1839, pa u munduar që të takonte të shoqen. I riu Gustave Flaubert e takon në verën e vitit 1836 dhe bie menjëherë në dashuri. Elisa do të mbetet për Flaubert-in dashuria e parealizuar. Për këtë Flaubert do të shkruante: Çdonjëri prej nesh ka në zemër një dhomë mbretërore. Unë e murosa, dhe ajo nuk është shkatërruar. Në librin e tij Edukimi i ndjenjave, Elisa do të shfaqet si Madame Arnoux. Flaubert e risheh Elisën në vitin 1967, në Mantes, dhe do ta injorojë faktin që ajo do ta mbyllë jetën e saj në një azil.
_Letër drejtuar Elisa Schlesinger, 6 shtator 1871_Mikja ime e dashur dhe e vjetër, ëmbëlsia e përjetshme. Ja përse nuk mund të vij së bashku me ju në plazhin e Trouville, aty ku dhe ju njoha. Për mua ai vend mbart gjurmët e hapave tuaja. Ejani pra, kemi shumë gjëra për t'i thënë njëri-tjetrit. Gjëra që nuk thuhen apo gjëra që me penë nuk thuhen.
*Louise Collet *  E lindur në Aix-en-Province, Louise martohet në vitin 1835 me një flautist, i cili ishte profesor në Konservatorin e Parisit. Ambicioze dhe e lirë politikisht, ajo hap një sallon ku mblidheshin të gjithë aktorët e botës letrare, disa prej të cilëve do të bëhen edhe të dashurit e saj (Victor Cousin, Alfred De Musset, Alfred de Vigny). Publikon poema, novela, romane dhe disa vepra autobiografike, ku tregon sipas mënyrës së saj lidhjen e gjatë dhe të stuhishme me Flaubert-in. Ndarjet ishin të shpeshta, dhe ajo që zgjati më shumë ishte nga 1846-1855, periudhë në të cilën Flaubert ka shkruar letrat e tij të shkëlqyera, edhe për ta këshilluar për veprën, edhe që ai të jepte mendimin e tij lidhur me teorinë e letërsisë. Pak në harresë, ajo vdiq në vitin 1876.
_Letër drejtuar Louise Colet 6 korrik 1852_Mund të të doja në mënyrë më të këndshme për ty. Të më mbaje në sipërfaqen tënde dhe të qëndroja.  Prej kohësh ti e doje këtë gjë. Por jo. Unë isha në fund.  Nuk e kam admiruar shumë atë që tregoje ti, atë që mbarë bota shikonte, atë që mahniste publikun. Unë shkova më larg se kaq dhe atje zbulova thesare. Një burrë, të cilin mund ta joshje dhe ta pushtoje, nuk do të shijonte zemrën tënde, deri në cepat më të vegjël të saj, ashtu si kam bërë unë. Ajo që ndiej për ty nuk është një frut vere, me lëkurë të butë, që bie nga dega me një të fryrë, lë pa mend mbi bar lëngun e tij të flaktë.  Ai mbahet në trung, me lëvozhgë të fortë si një koko ose zbukuruar me gjemba si fiqtë e Barbarisë  Ajo ju plagos gishtat, por brenda ka qumësht.
_Letër drejtuar Louise Colet, 21 gusht 1853 _  Ty të dua si kurrë nuk kam dashur e si nuk do të dua më. Ti je dhe do të mbetesh e vetmja, e pakrahasueshme me asgjë tjetër. Eshtë diçka e pleksur dhe e thellë, diçka që më mban nga të gjitha anët, që kënaq të gjitha orekset e mia dhe përkëdhel sedrën time. Realiteti yt gati zhduket. Përse sa herë mendoj për ty, të shoh me kostume të tjera, të ndryshme nga të tuat? Mendimi se ti je dashnorja ime më vjen rrallë, apo ti nuk formulohesh tek unë nga kjo. Kundroj fytyrën tënde të ndriçuar nga gëzimi, teksa lexoj vargjet e tua duke të admiruar. Atëherë ajo ka një shprehje të shkëlqyer ideali, krenarie dhe mallëngjimi. Nëse mendoj për ty kur jam në shtrat, një krah i mbledhur, lakuriq, një kaçurrel i ngritur pak më lart se tjetri, duke parë tavanin.  Më duket se ti mund të plakesh duke u shëmtuar, por asgjë nuk do të dyve dhe të pavarur nga ne. A nuk kam bërë gjithçka për të të lënë? A nuk ke bërë gjithçka që të duash të tjerë? Jemi kthyer prapë te njëri-tjetri, pasi jemi bërë për njëri-tjetrin. Të dua me gjithë zemër. Do doja të të dashuroja më shumë derisa të të bëja të lumtur, sesa të bëj edhe të vuash! Unë dua të të shoh në përmbushjen e të gjitha dëshirave të tua.
*Princesha Matilde  *  
Eshtë vajza e vëllait të vogël të Napoleonit, Jerome Bonaparti, mbret i Vesfalisë. Ajo ka lindur më 26 maj të vitit 1820 dhe është rritur mes Romës e Firences. U martua me princin rus Anatole Demidov të San Donatos, por ndahet me të katër vjet më vonë. Më pas ajo jetoi në Paris dhe krijoi një sallon ku vijnë shumë shkrimtarë: Flaubert, Gautier, vëllezërit Goncourt, Sainte-Beuve, Renan, Taine etj. Pas rënies së perandorisë në vitin 1870, ajo fshihet në Belgjikë, por do të kthehet sërish në Francë, ku vdes në 2 janar 1904. Flaubert-i sillet me të si një i dashuruar kalimtar, duke mos guxuar që ta shpallte, ndoshta për shkak të pozitës së saj, pasi ishte princeshë.
*Letër drejtuar Louise Colet për princeshën Matilde, 14 dhjetor 1853.* Ja, tetë vjet pasi jemi njohur ti më akuzon! A të kam gënjyer ndonjëherë? Ku janë premtimet që i kam shkelur dhe fjalitë që i kam thënë e që kurrë nuk do t'i them më? Çfarë ka ndryshuar tek unë, përveç teje? E di që unë nuk jam adoleshent, dhe gjithnjë më ka ardhur keq për ty. Edhe për veten. Si do ti që një njeri si unë, i mbrujtur me art, vazhdimisht i etur për një ideal që nuk e arrin kurrë, ndjesia e të cilit është më e mprehtë se tehu i briskut dhe që e shtyn jetën duke lëvizur çakmakun për të nxjerrë xixa etj., etj. të të dojë me zemrën e një 20-vjeçari!?. 
*Juliet Herbert *  Prania e Juliet Herbert është zbuluar vetëm kohët e fundit, pasi mbesa e Flaubert-it në mënyrë të pamëshirshme kishte censuruar të gjitha shprehjet që kishin të bënin me të te Korrespondenca. Edhe vetë Flaubert ka qenë tepër diskret, duke i gënjyer miqtë për vendndodhjen e tij... 
...për të fshehur takimet me të. Juliet Herbert ishte mësuesja e Caroline Hamard-it, mbesës të Flaubert-it, nga 1855 deri në 1857, para se të kthehej në Angli. Deri në vitin 1865 nuk dihej asgjë për lidhjen e tyre, derisa Flaubert shkoi ta takonte në Londër. Në atë kohë edhe është aluduar, por asnjëherë nuk është gjetur gjë.
*Letër drejtuar Louis Bouilhet për Juliet Herbert , 9 maj 1855  *  Që kur e pashë, u eksitova. Në tavolinë, sytë e mi ndiqnin me dëshirë pjerrësinë e ëmbël të fytit. Besoj se ajo e vuri re, pasi u skuq pesë a gjashtë herë gjatë drekës. Ç'krahasim i bukur do të ishte mes pjerrësisë së gushës dhe pjerrësisë së një kështjelle. Dashuritë do të rrokulliseshin që nga lart duke sulmuar. E di mirë se ç'pjesë artilerie do të merrja.
*Kuchiuk-Hanem  *  
Flaubert takohet me këtë prostitutë egjiptiane gjatë udhëtimit të tij me Maxime du Camp në vitin 1850 dhe ruajti prej saj një kujtim shumë të mirë, edhe pse në letrat që u shkruante Louise Colet e mohonte atë.
*Letër drejtuar Louis Bouilhet për Kuchiuk-Hanem, 13 mars 185*Kuchiuk-Hanem është një kurtizane shumë e njohur. Kur shkuam tek ajo, Kuchiuk-Hanem na priste. Ishte një person që i përkiste perandorisë, kokëfortë, e kolme, me sy të mëdhenj, me gjunj të shkëlqyer dhe, teksa kërcente, nga pjesa e barkut i dalloheshin brinjët. Filloi të na parfumoste duart me ujë trëndafili. Gusha e saj binte erë terebentinë e ëmbël. Sipër saj kishte një varëse floriri me tri radhë. Thirrëm muzikantët dhe filluam të kërcenim. Kur Kuchiuk u zhvesh për të kërcyer, të gjithëve u dhanë nga një copë nga shalli i saj për të mos parë asgjë. Kjo pati te ne një efekt rrëqethës. Nuk po t'i them të gjitha hollësitë e kërcimit, pasi do të ishte e pamundur. Do më duhej ta bëja me veprime për ta kuptuar dhe prapë dyshoj se nuk e arrij dot. 
Përktheu: Aida Harka

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

shume te bukura,Bravo.!

----------


## angeldust

Gustave Flaubert to Louise Colet 
August 15, 1846 



I will cover you with love when next I see you, with caresses, with ecstasy. 

I want to gorge you with all the joys of the flesh, so that you faint and die. 

I want you to be amazed by me, and to confess to yourself that you had never even dreamed of such transports...

When you are old, I want you to recall those few hours, I want your dry bones to quiver with joy when you think of them.


P.S.: Mund ta shpini kete teme andej nga letersia e huaj qe te lejohemi te postojme lirisht ne gjuhe te tjera?

----------

